# color temperature Acer aspire



## justagirl1980

I have a acer aspire notebook, how can I set the color temperature?


----------



## ebackhus

On my Aspire I can use the Gamma controls under the Display control Panel to adjust the temperature.

By default the norm is about 6500k.


----------



## justagirl1980

I e-mailed them yesterday, they said it is fixed and cannot be changed. I cannot find display on mine?:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin

Perhaps it's something to do with the fact that you have different Operating Systems albeit both Windows.


----------

